# Info About Dirhams Bank Account with International Bank for Non Resident



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I am non resident but need a Bank Account in Dirhams. I know some banks in Dubai allow non residents to open bank accounts but I am looking to open a Dirham Bank Account with a International Bank from the UK as I wont be travelling to Dubai for another 6 months. If anyone can supply any info to help me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You'll need to do it here, though if you have HSBC Premier you might be able to arrange something. HSBC do AED currency savings accounts. Not sure if it would work, but talk to them and see.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello R_Smithy,

You can try ADIB who have branches in Dubai. The website looks like you might be able to apply online.

Electron Account | Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

